# Reprogramming Convertible top



## Bubba T (May 17, 2021)

I have a 2011 Murano Cross-Cabriolet and need help in finding the instructions to reprogram the convertible top.
I had the top open and went into a store; when I came out i had no power because of a loose battery cable.
I tightened the cable and went on my way. 
However when i attempted to close my top it is now not operating correctly. It doesn't put the top high enough to clear the frame before moving the top forward.
I have to partially put the top up and begin a process of lifting the top enough for it to clear the frame during the closing process.
The top opens without any issue.
I have heard that it can be re-programmed at the dealer; but my local dealer tried to tell me the frame was bent and the top needed to be replaced.
Interesting how a frame can be bent by just sitting in a parking lot.
Does anyone know of the instructions to do this? I would like to take them to my dealer and explain how to fix one of their own vehicles.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There's no "reprogram" in the sense of resetting, say, an Auto Back Door. Codes in the controller will generally stop operation completely, but you should get it checked anyway. I share your doubts about a bent frame while parked, that's ridiculous, but it does sound like you have a hydraulic malfunction. Probably air in the system, but that's just as bad as a bent frame because there's no way to bleed or service it. The Cabriolet has particular issues with air because of the way the system is laid out, the cylinders that drive the forward bows are near the top of the roof frame and any air bubbles in the system naturally percolate upward into them. I do know of one customer who had the upper cylinders replaced with Clippards equipped with bleeder valves, but it took some crazy brazing and machine work, the lines are tiny and the connections are all crimps. Short of that, it's often possible to "shore up" the function of weak cylinders with springs or bungees in the right places, but exactly where and how depends on exactly what in the system is messing up and where in the process it occurs. Just a guess without seeing it move, but it sounds like maybe bungees between the 3rd and 5th bows might help in your situation. Nissan's only solution is to replace the whole hydraulic system.


----------

